# New WSM finally out?



## monty3777 (Aug 13, 2008)

Here is a link to a page that claims to have "leaked" photos of the new WSM. The bottom section looks like a ProQ rip off to me!
http://bbqdude.typepad.com/my_weblog/20 ... hotos.html


----------



## Toby Keil (Aug 13, 2008)

I was looking around the Vitual Weber site and found this http://tvwbb.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tp ... 2040067765


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 13, 2008)

I need a moment.

Nice to see people over there are still loving my emoticon. --->


----------



## wittdog (Aug 13, 2008)

Dam thats nice....


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Damn that's big......


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 13, 2008)

Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasonings has been a Weber dealer for about a month, I just haven't had time to update everything on the site etc.  Wait before you rush out and get these when they come out in October, I will try to have a good special for BBQ Central Members.

For the record per Weber the 18.5" WSM are going up to a MSRP of $299, not sure how this will effect Amazon etc., but just wanted to let you know the prices will go up in the Fall.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 13, 2008)

You know...it's really bad that I can recognize Chris' backyard now.........


----------



## wittdog (Aug 13, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Damn that's big......


Its no UDS


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 13, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Damn that's big......



Now that's funny.      :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First time for everything.   :finga:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 13, 2008)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> You know...it's really bad that I can recognize Chris' backyard now.........




Shhh... He may find out that I'm hotlinking to his image.


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 13, 2008)

What size is it Larry???


----------



## Griff (Aug 13, 2008)

Geeez, I hope I laid in enough charcoal.


----------



## Finney (Aug 13, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> What size is it Larry???



22 1/2" dia
same as the (larger) kettle


----------



## TheCook (Aug 13, 2008)

Is that a Rolex thermometer??  LOL....Nice!


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 13, 2008)

I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 13, 2008)

*What Diva said.!!!!!!!*


----------



## TheCook (Aug 13, 2008)

Is this for real?  How much is it going to go for?  How come I'm the last one to hear about these things?!


----------



## monty3777 (Aug 13, 2008)

Love2<º((((>< said:
			
		

> Is this for real?  How much is it going to go for?  How come I'm the last one to hear about these things?!



On TVWB it was mentioned that the price was pretty steep. If , as Larry says, the price of the smaller WSM is moving up to $300 prepare to get rear-ended on this thing.

I might be willing to take one for a first generation Huge Ass WSM.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 14, 2008)

monty3777 said:
			
		

> Love2<º((((>< said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The MSRP for the new 18.5" WSM is $349.99 and $499.99 for the new 22.5" WSM.  Now, I know that sounds and is HIGH.  However, these are 'suggested' and more than likely NOT Wolfe Rub BBQ can sell them for.  Give me a couple more days to tie up some lose ends with my Weber POC and I will hopefully be able to provide more information soon and possibly take pre-orders at that time.  I just want to be sure I give the right information.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 14, 2008)

Go Larry Go


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hell, _*I*_ might even get one!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 14, 2008)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Hell, _*I*_ might even get one!!



Me too!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 14, 2008)

Chuck_050382 said:
			
		

> So if I want a WSM I should buy the regualar one now. Before the prices shoot up.



Not sure if the prices of the old ones will be effected or not.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 14, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Chuck_050382":2hyvt2c8]So if I want a WSM I should buy the regualar one now. Before the prices shoot up.



Not sure if the prices of the old ones will be effected or not.[/quote:2hyvt2c8]

I think ultimately the prices of the current WSM's will have to come down from the price increase but this won't happen until the Giant WSM will be available everywhere in the marketplace.  I think initially you may see something like the Wii hysteria due to a lot of pent up demand for a larger WSM.  I hope Weber thinks this thru and will have large supplie available initially otherwise you'll be paying jacked up prices on EBAY to get one.

So if you're looking for a deal on a  WSM, I say get one now and start to enjoy it!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 14, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2jt5df5r][quote="Chuck_050382":2jt5df5r]So if I want a WSM I should buy the regualar one now. Before the prices shoot up.



Not sure if the prices of the old ones will be effected or not.[/quote:2jt5df5r]

I think ultimately the prices of the current WSM's will have to come down from the price increase but this won't happen until the Giant WSM will be available everywhere in the marketplace.  I think initially you may see something like the Wii hysteria due to a lot of pent up demand for a larger WSM.  I hope Weber thinks this thru and will have large supplies available initially otherwise you'll be paying jacked up prices on EBAY to get one.

So if you're looking for a deal on a  WSM, I say get one now and start to enjoy it![/quote:2jt5df5r]


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> monty3777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The MSRP for the new 18.5" WSM is $349.99 and $499.99 for the new 22.5" WSM.  Now, I know that sounds and is HIGH.  However, these are 'suggested' and more than likely NOT Wolfe Rub BBQ can sell them for.  Give me a couple more days to tie up some lose ends with my Weber POC and I will hopefully be able to provide more information soon and possibly take pre-orders at that time.  I just want to be sure I give the right information.[/quote:37bs6v1a]


This is why you are Uncle Bubba's hero.


----------



## monty3777 (Aug 14, 2008)

Larry,

Why not take pre orders now? If there is some gaff with Weber no one can blame you.

I didn't end up buying the FEC from you because I didn't want a pellet cooker. However, when doing the research noone even came close to your prices. Same thing with the mavericks.

I firmly believe that you will offer the best possible price on these dadgum things so start taking orders and let Weber know they have some customers - of the paying kind - who are ready to go!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 14, 2008)

Just got off the phone with my Weber Rep (over an hour and a half).  Full production is not expected to begin until sometime in October and they hope to have people stocked by Christmas at the earliest.  But this isn't the gosphel and could happen sooner or later......Prices for the 22.5" should be in the $399 - $499 range and the 'New' 18.5" will be in the $299 - $349 range and the new 26" OTG Kettle will be $299-$399 range.  Once I am told I'm able to place my order, I will post it for anyone who would like to pre-order.  

I will post as much information as I can, as often as I receive it.


----------



## squint (Aug 14, 2008)

*22' wsm*

Thanks, Larry.

I'm sure Curtis & I will each order one......or so......


----------



## Larry D. (Aug 14, 2008)

Toby keil said:
			
		

> I was looking around the Vitual Weber site and found this http://tvwbb.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tp ... 2040067765



Chris has edited this post with links to four YouTube videos showing him unpacking and assembling the new model, with comparisons to the old one.  Very interesting.


----------



## Unity (Aug 14, 2008)

That's an impressive WSM.   

--John
(I think I want one and I don't even know why.)


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 14, 2008)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> Toby keil":1tip93g2]I was looking around the Vitual Weber site and found this [url="http://tvwbb.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/1780069052/m/2040067765 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Larry D. (Aug 14, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Griff (Aug 14, 2008)

Mrs. G saw me watching the videos and said "Great, I don't have to worry about what to get you for Christmas this year."


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 14, 2008)

Loose fitting daisy wheels, crappy fitting door and out of round issues.  

I hope I don't get a lemon. :x


----------



## john pen (Aug 15, 2008)

Larry, will you be selling them to us at your cost ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 15, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> Larry, will you be selling them to us at your cost ?



Only to people that didn't bitch about my gloves.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 15, 2008)

I do know that there's not a lot of profit in selling
Weber grills and smokers....the difference in wholesale
and retail is pretty slim.


----------



## WalterSC (Aug 15, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Just got off the phone with my Weber Rep (over an hour and a half).  Full production is not expected to begin until sometime in October and they hope to have people stocked by Christmas at the earliest.  But this isn't the gosphel and could happen sooner or later......Prices for the 22.5" should be in the $399 - $499 range and the 'New' 18.5" will be in the $299 - $349 range and the new 26" OTG Kettle will be $299-$399 range.  Once I am told I'm able to place my order, I will post it for anyone who would like to pre-order.
> 
> I will post as much information as I can, as often as I receive it.



Thanks Larry , I am  going to save up for 2 of those bad boys , once ya use the WSM there is no going back to anything elese!!!


----------



## DaveG (Aug 15, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":1acwd6iy]Larry, will you be selling them to us at your cost ?



Only to people that didn't bitch about my gloves.[/quote:1acwd6iy]
Your gloves are the greatest things since sliced bread. I've always said that. :P


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 15, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="john pen":83v9zu4q]Larry, will you be selling them to us at your cost ?



Only to people that didn't bitch about my gloves.[/quote:83v9zu4q]
I can't begin to tell you how much I love the gloves I bought off your site, what a great deal. BTW you look great Larry. You losing weight?  

Please someone stop me.


----------



## DaveG (Aug 15, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't begin to tell you how much I love the gloves I bought off your site, what a great deal. BTW you look great Larry. You losing weight?  

Please someone stop me. [/quote:21i44ea5]
Looks like he's lost a good 25 pounds lately. His hair looks so much thicker too. Larry, you're not getting any older just better


----------



## TheCook (Aug 15, 2008)

Dont forget who just ordered the gloves and all three of your rubs!!


----------

